# Zounds?



## Sydney (Sep 22, 2011)

My friend went to see zounds in L.A, just wondering if anyone else saw or heard about that show. Resist and Exist opened for them. I was wondering if Zounds had any other dates here in the states... Or if I missed them completely.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 23, 2011)

they played punk island in NYC a few months ago, but i don't think they're still touring.


----------

